# Bill Simmons Lays Out the Suns



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, this article made me tear up a bit. He said everything I've been saying, and I hate the organization for this!

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/080501


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

"38. Boris Diaw
A throw-in to the Joe Johnson trade cracks the annual Top 40 list ahead of Johnson just 12 months later. Ladies and gentleman, Mr. Billy Knight!"

Bill Simmons a few years ago


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

What a depressing article! He describes very clearly everything we've been trying not to think about. And he's absolutely right.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> "38. Boris Diaw
> A throw-in to the Joe Johnson trade cracks the annual Top 40 list ahead of Johnson just 12 months later. Ladies and gentleman, Mr. Billy Knight!"
> 
> Bill Simmons a few years ago


that pretty much describes bill simmons.

i generally like reading all of his stuff but sometimes his lack of knowledge and just plain wrong opinions are too much.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Regardless if he is right or wrong sometimes, he was dead on in that particular article.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Seuss said:


> Regardless if he is right or wrong sometimes, he was dead on in that particular article.


well kinda. he's great when he is able to look back and see what happens. he originally hated the joe johnson trade. then he loved it. now apparently he hates it again.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> With Nash, Amare, Marion and Johnson, you're set for the rest of the decade. That's it. That's your core.


this probably hurts the most


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DANNY said:


> this probably hurts the most


Oh yeah..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seriously, who gives a **** on what he said at one time or another.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Yeah, you're definitely right on this count, mate. BS is the sports equivalent of politics 'flip-flopper'.

However, it's a pretty decent article and I guess being 'critically acclaimed' is better than being forgotten (early 2000s Kings, anyone?).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> Seriously, who gives a **** on what he said at one time or another.


he writes things like he actually knows something and when it turns out he's wrong, he generally just pretends like he was right all along.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

DANNY said:


> this probably hurts the most


We could have really used a guy with quickly declining game that constantly whines his *** off and a 2nd or 3rd tier pure scorer with no defense that wants to be paid like a 1st tier superstar.

Maybe you got a few million you'd like to just give the Suns?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't agree with some of the specifics. But I'd rather be stuck in that situation than the one we are now. Plus, Marion would've been moved about a yr later had they kept Joe Johnson


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> We could have really used a guy with quickly declining game that constantly whines his *** off and a 2nd or 3rd tier pure scorer with no defense that wants to be paid like a 1st tier superstar.
> 
> Maybe you got a few million you'd like to just give the Suns?


when it comes to declining, cant get worse than shaq right?

no defense? no problem the suns dont have one anyways  
mr.johnson is currently the #1 superstar on that hawks team. ouch

i dont have a few millions to spare but i'm sure robert sarver got a whole ****load?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I would have been happy if the Suns didn't just give away the No. 7 pick. I mean really! Why would you do that?!? How often do we get a top 10 pick to just have it thrown away like it was nothing!?! Our previous two top 10 picks have been Marion and Amare. Not too bad of a track record if you ask me. And if thy drafted Andre Iguadala rather than giving away that pick to Chicago..... History may have been rewritten on that moment alone. Think about it. Would we be that paper thin if we had AI to replace JJ or Marion instead of relying on Barbosa (who has sucked it up in the playoffs consecutively and doesn't play any defense) against the Spurs? 

The facts are that the Suns gave away their defenders for nothing. We have Bell and Hill now for defense since Nash, Amare, and Shaq are questionable at best on the defensive end. Management needs to get good defensive players if the Suns are to play defense! It's not through free agency that great teams are built. It's through the draft! BUT WE KEEP ****ING GIVING AWAY OUR GOD DAMNED PICKS FOR NOTHING!!!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Always have issue with these "What if?" articles. Just to depressing.

But think he covered most of the what if's from the last half decade with the suns, or at least the negative ones (only negative though when looking back).

No mention of some of the other's that could have been looked at.

What if mgmt didnt have the foresight to dump Marbury to free up the cap space to get Nash that summer in FA.

What if they didnt take the risk with Amare at the number 9 spot that year. Most were not sure of him at the time.

Better yet, what if the front court in the 02-03 season was battered up which meant more minutes for Amare.

The list could go on, for the positive what if's.

Like what if Tim Thomas wasn't playing for a contract that year.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I know, its sad to think we could have iguodala playing for our team... we could have a super team had we kept johnson and drafted iguodala. amare, marion, iguodala, johnson, nash. An now we are a joke.... I HATE SARVER, that cheapass...


----------

